# Babies all grown up :)



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Here are pics of some of the previous litters that I have posted, all grown up! Enjoy 

(All are one month old, or younger)








































This is the same buck as pictured above.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

LOVE the second mouse! ive allways liked longer coats


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Who are the parents?
I love that red eyed splashed boy.


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> Who are the parents?


All the splashed and piebald are from the silver texel from you, and one of my PEW mice. The black and PEW angoras are a black mouse x PEW female.



Rhasputin said:


> I love that red eyed splashed boy.


After I breed him once or twice, you're more than welcome to have him


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

PPVallhunds said:


> LOVE the second mouse! ive allways liked longer coats


You took the words right out of my mouth! :lol:


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

FeralWolf said:


> PPVallhunds said:
> 
> 
> > LOVE the second mouse! ive allways liked longer coats
> ...


Aww, thanks guys  Sadly though, I'm going to stop breeding angoras soon, except for my PEW feeders.


----------



## mira_uk (Jan 7, 2011)

Soo gorgeous!
The second mouse made me squeal out loud


----------



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

They are beautiful, I love the top one.x


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I just might have to come by and steal him. . .


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

He's such a little love bug too, he loves to sit in my hand :love1 :love1


----------

